# Pigeons & Morning Dove



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Can you put a Morning Dove in the same cage as 2 Pigeons?
The size of the cage is 4 x 8 and 6ft high.
The Dove has an injured wing not sure of his flying ability yet. If he can't fly not sure what I am going to do with him.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I would not recommend it Kim. Well you can try for a moment to see what will go on but generally the pigeons will harrass and bully the much smaller mourning dove and could very well harm it. It depends on the birds; try it but WATCH what their response is first. Any signs of aggression by the pigeons, you'll know you can't keep the dove in there. Not to mention quarantine practices here either!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The Dove is isolated right now, still needs healing time. Trying to figure out what to do with this guy when it is time to try his wings and if he can't fly then what?
I have had 5 sparrows get into the cage and throw a party. Kip and Splash just kinda hung out. I have had another pigeon in there once. Kippy did not seem to care but Splash was kinda nasty. It took Splash about a week to chill out then everything was cool.
There's like 2 different food and water locations in the cage so they don't get into each others way.
I would definately watch them. It also would depend on his flying ability on what I would do.

Maybe I will just take him over to Cindy's and drop him off. LOL!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"Maybe I will just take him over to Cindy's and drop him off. LOL"_
   

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kim, 

I would be most concerened about spreading disease first and second, the pigeons hurting the dove badly. Can you keep the dove separate for now and then get him to Cindy's? I think this is best. One thing about wild doves or pigeons they can be more resiliant to disease than our captive birds and even though it might not look sick, could spread something to the pigeons.....just a concern I'd be very worried about. Do you have a room that you can try out his wings with?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_The size of the cage is 4 x 8 and 6ft high._
I knew Kippy & Splash were living the 'Life of Riley' but didn't realize their cage was that big. No wonder they don't want to go anywhere.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The Dove is isolated now and I do not plan on doing anything right now since he is still healing from his wound.
I'm am trying to figure out what to do in the future. If the wound heals I will let him go but if it doesn't then I have to figure out what I am going to do.
Cindy's cages are full so I'm not going to do that. I really don't have a room that is safe to let a bird out in. I'm not good at catching them either the thought of it just stresses me out.
Hopefully the dove heals good and can fly.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have tried giving doves some flight time in Cynthia's pigeon aviary, but it had to be supervised. One or two of the male pigeons tried to mate with the dove (Eurasian Collared Dove), and other pigeons would pick on them. They could not be left alone in there safely.

Now, the current two doves have a small aviary of their own for a while.

John


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

The pigeons I have in there now are 2 females. Kippy I don't think there would be a problem she just gets nosey but not aggressive(only with me). Splash on the other hand has an attitude but her bark is worse then her bite.
I would not just throw any bird in there and leave, I would definately supervise. 
I was curious to know what the odds were of 2 pigeons and a morning dove coexisting in the same cage. If anyone has done it?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Kim,

I know awhile back Yong had doves in with a pigeon, but I don't know how it wound up. It is discussed in this thread:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8538

The consensus seemed to be that it wasn't a good idea.
Hope this helps.

Linda


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you for the link, I checked it out. I did and Internet search and found a rehab center with doves and pigeons. I hope these pictures go through.
Not sure how to do this so lets try the link.

http://www.shmans.com/pigeons/birds2.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kim,

In spite of the rehab pictures, I wouldn't house a Mourning Dove with pigeons. In my experience Mourning Doves even have a bit of a difficult time being housed with ringneck doves (especially if there is a male ringneck present).

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What size cage would a morning dove require? Honestly I am not even sure what kind of dove this is. I know it's not a pigeon.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I do plan on building a cage for Jack and Zeke. Jacks cage is approx. 3x3x3. I could put the dove in that cage. If this guy can fly he will be released but if he has a disability then I can put him in there. I've been doing some searching and emails so I will see what kind of info I can come up with.

Thanks for the links Arty.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I house most of my doves in the light duty wire cages like this:

http://www.dovepage.com/images/supplies-images/30-inch-cages.jpg

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Terry you gave me another idea.
What are the measurments of the wire cages?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those particular cages are 30"x18"x18" .. http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/supplies2.html

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Cage arrived today, 30" x 18" x 18" turned out to be bigger then I expected.
The DovePage sold the cages in packages of 4 or 6 so I looked on ebay for something similar.
The Dove needs a little more healing time and then see how he does.
There is a divider that I can take out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good find on that cage, Kim. There used to be a fellow in L.A. that sold this type of cage for $7.00 each including perches and seed/water cups. Granted you to had to buy a minimum of 25, but they were a steal. I haven't been able to track him down for a long time.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

This cage was $47.00 (ouch) but it was cheaper then Petsmart. I figure if the Dove gets better and can fly I will probably need it again anyway. Spring and Summer are right around the corner and it gets bad sometimes. It seems worse during that time. I'm really not looking forward to it.


----------

